# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Tuyển tập: Cười với IT

## blogsechia1

*Có nữ lập trình viên viết một chương trình nhỏ,* cô đưa ra các tham số sau : 
:book: 
Đẹp trai = 1 
Xấu trai = -1 
Chung thủy = 2 
Đa tình = -2 
Nghèo = 3 
Giàu = -3 
Đã có vợ = 0 

Và có được kết quả như sau : :-? 
Đẹp trai + chung thủy = Nghèo. 
Chung thủy + giàu = Xấu trai. 
Nghèo + xấu trai = Chung thủy. 
Đẹp trai + giàu = Đa tình. 
Đẹp trai + chung thủy + giàu = Đã có vợ

=> Pó hand luôn :d

----------


## bluedragon0702

*Vì sao em không lấy chồng*? Để em tâm sự nhé !

Em ứ lấy chồng công an đâu, 
Pháp luật luôn luôn ở trong đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "giấy tờ đâu?" 

Em ứ lấy chồng phi công đâu, 
Máy bay lượn lượn ở trên đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "toạ độ đâu?"

Em ứ lấy chồng bộ đội đâu, 
Mũ cối luôn luôn đội trên đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "bắn vào đâu?" 

Em ứ lấy chồng IT đâu, 
Máy tính luôn luôn ở trong đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "Ổ MỀM đâu !!!!?"

----------


## hoa nam anh

*Một hôm Bill Gates tham gia bữa nhậu túy lúy với bạn bè,* mãi hôm sau mới ngật ngưỡng về nhà. Sợ vợ phát hiện ra là mình uống quá chén, nên khi vào trong nhà, Bill cố gắng vịn cầu thang, dò dẫm lên phòng và mở máy tính xách tay ra làm việc. 

Sau chừng năm phút say sưa gõ bàn phím, mắt nhìn màn hình một cách... vô định, bỗng Bill giật mình vì tiếng cười híc híc phía sau lưng. Xoay người lại thì thấy Melinda. Bill tỏ vẻ bình tĩnh: 
- Em yêu, em cứ ngủ trước đi, anh đang bận chút việc với cái máy tính xách tay! 
- Thôi đi Bill – Melinda nói – Đóng vali lại và ngủ đi![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 

_(Sưu tầm)_

----------


## mtam2412

*Nguồn gốc máy tính*
​1. Đầu tiên Chúa tạo ra Bit và Byte, và từ những thứ đó ông tạo ra Word.

2. Rồi Chúa lại chia ra 0 và 1, và ông thấy như vậy thật tuyệt vời.

3. Chúa bảo: "Hãy để dữ liệu đến chỗ mà nó cần đến", và Chúa tạo ra đĩa mềm, đĩa cứng, CD.

4. Chúa lại nói: "Hãy để máy tính như nó cần phải thế, phải có chỗ cho đĩa mềm, đĩa cứng và CD". Thế là Chúa tạo ra máy vi tính và gọi chúng là phần cứng.

5. Lúc này vẫn chưa có phần mềm trên thế giới này, thế là Chúa lại tạo ra các phần mềm, lớn có nhỏ có, và bảo chúng: "Các con hãy tự nhân mình ra để chiếm hết các bộ nhớ". 

6. Và rồi Chúa lại nói: "Ta sẽ tạo ra các Lập trình viên, anh ta sẽ tạo ra chương trình mới và cai quản tất cả máy tính, chương trình, dữ liệu trên toàn thế giới". 

7. Thế là Chúa tạo ra Lập trình viên và đưa đến Trung Tâm Dữ Liệu, cho anh ta xem cây thư mục, cho phép sử dụng tất cả các thư mục, chỉ trừ Windows. 

8. Chúa lại nghĩ rằng, nếu để Lập trình viên một mình như vậy thì thật không tốt chút nào, thế là Chúa lấy xương sườn của Lập trình viên và tạo ra một sinh vật sẽ tôn kính Lập trình viên, yêu thích những gì Lập trình viên làm và thán phục Lập trình viên. Chúa gọi sinh vật đó là Người dùng.

9. Chúa để tất cả bọn họ dưới cây DOS, và điều đó thật là tốt đẹp.

10. Nhưng Bill lại thông minh hơn tất cả các sinh vật mà Chúa tạo ra, anh ta hỏi Người dùng: "Thế Chúa có cấm anh dùng chương trình nào không?"

11. Người dùng trả lời: "Chúa cho phép chúng tôi chạy tất cả chương trình trên từng bit dữ liệu, nhưng không được sử dụng Windows hoặc chúng tôi sẽ chết".

12. Bill chất vấn: "Tại sao anh lại có thể nói như vậy về một thứ mà anh chưa hề sử dụng? Ngay khoảnh khắc mà anh dùng Windows, anh sẽ ngang bằng với Chúa, anh có thể tạo ra bất cứ thứ gì chỉ bằng một cú click chuột đơn giản".

13. Người dùng nhận ra rằng hoa quả của cây Windows ngon hơn và dễ "xài" hơn. Và anh ta thấy tri thức thật vô dụng vì Windows đã thay thế nó.

14. Người dùng nạp Windows lên máy của mình và thấy rằng Windows thật quá tuyệt vời, anh ta nói điều đó với Lập trình viên.

15. Ngay lập tức, Lập trình viên đi tìm những Driver mới. Chúa liền hỏi: "Con tìm gì vậy?". Lập trình viên trả lời: "Con đang đi tìm Driver mới vì ở trong DOS không có những thứ đó". "Ai bảo với con rằng con cần Driver mới? Con có sử dụng Windows không đấy?" Chúa hỏi tiếp. Lập trình viên liền trả lời: "Chính Bill đã bảo chúng con làm việc đó".

16. Chúa bảo Bill: "Vì những gì con đã làm, con phải bị trừng phạt, con sẽ bị tất cả các sinh vật ghét bỏ. Suốt đời con sẽ phải bán Windows".

17. Chúa bảo người dùng: "Và bởi vì những gì con làm, Windows sẽ luôn làm con thất vọng, nó sẽ ăn hết các tài nguyên của con, con sẽ phải dùng các chương trình có lỗi và luôn phải cần đến những Lập trình viên".

18. Chúa lại bảo Lập trình viên: "Bởi vì con đã nghe lời Người dùng, con sẽ luôn luôn tạo ra các chương trình có lỗi, con sẽ phải sửa chúng, sửa chúng cho đến hết cuộc đời".

19. Nói rồi Chúa ném mọi sinh vật ra khỏi Trung Tâm Dữ Liệu, người đóng cửa và bảo mật bằng một cái password:

20. GENERAL PROTECTION FAULT. 
_(sưu tầm)_

----------


## chicilonmedia

Cho 10 điểm. hay đấy còn ko post típ đê

----------


## thapchidao

*[you]* là một chuyên gia lập trình. Mệt mỏi với công việc, [you] thư giãn bằng cách đi dạo trong công viên, không khí thật trong lành chim hót bướm bay. Ngồi xuống ghế đá và ngắm nhìn trời xanh mây trắng, bỗng:
"Hả, sao thế này, bầu trời nhìn giống desktop máy mình quá. Hic, sao chạy đâu cũng không khỏi ông Windows thế này [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]( "

----------


## conggameviet

*^^!*




> *[you]* là một chuyên gia lập trình. Mệt mỏi với công việc, [you] thư giãn bằng cách đi dạo trong công viên, không khí thật trong lành chim hót bướm bay. Ngồi xuống ghế đá và ngắm nhìn trời xanh mây trắng, bỗng:
> "Hả, sao thế này, bầu trời nhìn giống desktop máy mình quá. Hic, sao chạy đâu cũng không khỏi ông Windows thế này [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]( "


Cái này đc đấy. ngày xưa học chuyên văn hả? :d

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

Cảm ơn nhé!
Sẽ cố gắng post nhiều hơn nữa :d .

----------


## thuhongnt

Thơ thẩn một chút nhé!

Em vội bước ra đi quên Logoff, 
Chẳng một lời dù chỉ tiếng Standby. 
Em quên hết kỷ niệm xưa đã Add 
Quẳng tình anh vào khoảng trống Recyclebin. 
Anh vẫn đợi trên nền xanh Desktop, 
Bóng em vừa Refresh hồn anh. 
Từng cú Click em đi vào nỗi nhớ, 
Trong tim anh... Harddisk... dần đầy. 
Anh ghét quá, muốn Clean đi tất cả, 
Nhưng phải làm sao khi... chẳng biết Username. 
Hay mình sẽ một lần Full Format .. 
Em đã change... Password cũ còn đâu! 
Anh sẽ cố một lần anh sẽ cố Sẽ Retry cho đến lúc Error. 
Nhưng em hỡi làm sao anh có thể... 
Khi Soft anh dùng... đã hết Free Trial! 
Hình bóng em vẫn mãi Default...

----------


## huudatfee

Tiếp nè !

Trái tim anh, em select bằng mouse 
Chốn hẹn hò, forum internet 
Lời yêu thương truyền bằng phương thức get 
Nhận dáng hình qua địa chỉ IP 
Nếu một mai em vĩnh viễn ra đi 
Anh sẽ chết giữa muôn ngàn biển search 
Lời tỏ tình không dễ gì convert 
Lưu ngàn đời vào biến constant 
Anh nghèo khó mang dòng máu Sun 
Em quyền quý với họ Microsoft 
Hai dòng code không thể nào hoà hợp 
Dẫu ngàn lần debug em ơi 
Sao không có 1 thế giới xa xôi 
Sun cũng thế mà windows cũng thế 
Hai chúng ta chẳng thể nào chia rẽ 
Run suốt đời trên mọi platform.

----------


## LinhNguyen

ở diễn đàn mình công nhận thơ văn còn giỏi hơn tin học (^_^) , cám ơn mấy anh đã có những bài thơ góp vui cho diễn đàn

----------


## 36hoangcau

UH hén tui thấy toàn văn thơ hj hj.

----------


## bluedragon0702

nói vậy thôi chứ mấy anh quản trị diễn đàn mình cũng văn và IT song toàn ấy chứ ,đâu chỉ có mỗi tài văn thơ ( chế ) không đâu (^_^)

----------


## maruco

Hì, không nhìn thấy banner diễn đàn sao, cute thế mà ... [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## mantrangchu

> *[you]* là một chuyên gia lập trình. Mệt mỏi với công việc, [you] thư giãn bằng cách đi dạo trong công viên, không khí thật trong lành chim hót bướm bay. Ngồi xuống ghế đá và ngắm nhìn trời xanh mây trắng, bỗng:
> "Hả, sao thế này, bầu trời nhìn giống desktop máy mình quá. Hic, sao chạy đâu cũng không khỏi ông Windows thế này [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]( "


:realmad: [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Hem hiểu seo các anh trong diễn đàn này thích lấy cobebunvianh để ra chọc thể nhỉ?

----------


## blogseotukhoa

hi hi, nhầm rồi, cái này là thủ thuật nhỏ đó :d không có cố ý đâu.
đừng giận nha [you]

----------


## anhlinh123

hay quá ,quá hay 
chắc ngày xưa học chuyên văn thật rồi 
X-(

----------


## iwinonline365

Ui trời ui, đoán mò không hà !

----------


## yeubongda1102

chuyện gì chớ , em không giận đâu , em lại thích nữa đó , cám ơn anh hoangtuera nha đang buồn muốn quýnh lộn đọc xong bài thơ anh làm thì lại nhớ đến em VISTA và máy tính có cấu hình mà mình mơ ước

----------


## mtam2412

levutrunghieu: Chi mà muốn úynh lộn thế?!

----------


## mrti

từ sáng tới giờ bị ba má chửi , đang bị quê và tức , nhưng vào diễn đàn hay ngồi vào pc (không chơi game ) là hết buồn ah

----------


## phongnet.com

Thấy anh em hưởng ứng dzữ quá, mang phép copy bài này luôn:

Có nhiều khi gục đầu bên KeyBoard 
Anh vô tình nhấn Shift viết tên em 
Anh yêu em mà em chẳng Open 
Mở cửa trái tim và Save anh vào đó 
Cửa nhà em, mẹ đã gài Password 
Anh suýt rách quần vì cố vượt FireWall 
Nhớ lần đầu khi đưa em về Home 
Anh kiss trộm liền xơi ngay một Tab 
Anh bàng hoàng quay xe BackSpace 
Ngoái nhìn em mà chẳng thể Ctrl 
Anh tức giận khi thấy một thằng Alt 
Cứ Insert mỗi khi mình nói chuyện 
Có nhiều khi muốn thẳng tay Delete 
Nhưng vì em, anh nuốt giận Cancel 
Anh biết anh chỉ là Hacker nghèo 
Còn hắn có @ và Esc 
Em thích hắn làm lòng anh Space 
Bước thẫn thờ chìm xuống vực PageDown 

_(sưu tầm)_

----------


## kiemsl34

hoan hô anh hoangtuera đây cũng là một hình thức thư giãn và củng là 1 cách học tiếng anh về vi tính rất hay

----------


## vAPK

cảm ơn nhé !

----------


## Ricky1990

ui' giu`i ui!!!huong ung' anh hoangtuera ghe dza?

----------


## love2806

Hi hi, mình post bài hay hay thì bạn bè ủng hộ thôi
bé buồn thử post những bài viết hay đi, anh ủng hộ hết mình [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## trangtrinoithat

Trong cơn say thấy em ở trên cao 
PageUp anh lên và Undo cuộc sống 
Anh vui mừng thấy lòng mình Numlock 
Em bật cười: "Capslock chứ anh!" 
Em thầm thì: "Em mãi là của anh 
Đừng tưởng em tham @ và Esc 
Đối với em tình anh là trên hết 
Trái tim em mở rồi anh có thể Enter" 
Chuyện tình mình đẹp như một giấc mơ 
Đừng bao giờ gõ phím End em nhé!

_copy Xì trum_

----------


## yurycandy

Lâu lắm rồi mới vào topic này, hi hi, đọc lại mấy bài thơ cũng dzui dzui. Ai biết bài thơ nào giống vầy Post tiếp nhé !

----------


## thu phuong

thôi! stop! quá đủ cho 1 tuyển tập văn thơ của hoangtuera!!!

----------


## nguyenduong2402

Hình như ngày xưa học chuyên văn hả?

----------


## gialinhacbd

Một bộ xương người rời nghĩa địa lang thang ngoài đường. 
Nó gặp một bộ xương khác bèn hỏi:
- Cậu chết năm nào vậy? 
- Tớ chết đói năm Ất Dậu. Còn cậu? 
- Tớ mới chết, ở châu Phi. 
Hai bộ xương cùng nhau đi tiếp, được một lúc thì gặp bộ xương thứ ba. 
- Trời đất, cậu chết năm nào mà bộ dạng tả tơi vậy? 
Bộ xương kia nổi cáu: 
- Điên à, tao còn đang sống sờ sờ ra đây. 
- Vậy cậu là ai? 
- Lập trình viên...
:crying:

----------


## wassing123

> *Có nữ lập trình viên viết một chương trình nhỏ,* cô đưa ra các tham số sau : 
> :book: 
> Đẹp trai = 1 
> Xấu trai = -1 
> Chung thủy = 2 
> Đa tình = -2 
> Nghèo = 3 
> Giàu = -3 
> Đã có vợ = 0 
> ...


GIẢI LG NOBEL ĐANG NẰM TRONG TAY CỦA BẠN ĐẤY!

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

SINH VIÊN CÔNG NGHỆ THÔNG TIN 

Em đừng yêu chàng sinh viên công nghệ.
Bởi họ " tinh vi " kiêu ngạo rất nhiều.
Cứ tưởng khoa mình là oai nhất.
Tưởng bở : em nào cũng phải "xiêu". 

Em đừng yêu chàng sinh viên công nghệ.
"Màng túi luôn viêm" bởi họ nghèo.
Có được vài đồng thì lên NET.
Xa lộ mê hồn đâu còn nhớ tới người yêu? 
Em đừng yêu chàng sinh viên công nghệ.
Thực tập ngành tin, bài tập lớn suốt ngày.
Hỏi còn thời gian mà hò hẹn.
Chỉ trước màn hình là mê say. 
Em đừng yêu chàng sinh viên công nghệ.
Đồ án nhiều môn buộc họ thức đêm hoài.
Râu rậm, tóc dài, người đờ đẫn.
Thử hỏi còn gì là đẹp trai. 
Em đừng yêu chàng sinh viên công nghệ.
Dẫu họ mộng mơ lãng mạn rất nhiều.
Cũng biết làm thơ khi xao động.
Nhưng "dở" vô cùng: chẳng khéo "nịnh" người yêu. Em đừng yêu chàng sinh viên công nghệ.
Rất tự tin trong kỹ thuật học hành.
"Gan thỏ đế" để trò chuyện cùng bạn gái.
Anh nói thật lòng, xin hãy tin anh.
[/B]

----------


## Lpthuylieu

Hihi, cảm ơn đã ủng hộ ! Post tiếp nhé:
*Một cậu bé hỏi bố mình: "Bố ơi! Con được sinh ra như thế nào hả bố?"* Người cha là một kĩ sư công nghệ thông tin đang lướt web bèn ứng khẩu trả lời cậu quí tử.
Mẹ và bố cùng duyệt web trên một chiếc giường. Cha kết nối với mẹ. Cha upload dữ liệu từ một cái USB sang cho mẹ. Sau khi download hết về, mẹ sửng sốt thông báo là mẹ không cài một chương trình anti-virus nào cả, trong khi đó, bố cũng không cài đặt Firewall".
"Rồi thế nào nữa hả bố?"
Cả cha và mẹ đều cố gắng xoá bỏ số dữ liệu trên, thậm chí là format lại ổ nhưng không kịp. Vậy là sau 9 tháng 10 ngày, con được sinh ra đời.

----------


## stylehanquoc

*Thư rác*
Cô gái thỏ thẻ với người yêu, là dân CNTT: 
"Anh có yêu em không?"
"Anh yêu em nhiều lắm"
"Nhiều là bao nhiêu hả anh? Phải cụ thể chứ".
"À, ừ, anh yêu em... nhiều hơn số thư rác mà anh nhận được mỗi ngày."

----------


## mallboro

*Xin lỗi*

Chàng trai vô tình làm cho cô bạn gái nổi giận.
*Chàng trai:* Thôi cho anh xin lỗi đi em.
*Cô gái*: Không, lần này anh phải xin lỗi 1000 lần như trong bài "Xin lỗi tình yêu"!
*Chàng trai*: Thôi mà em, đừng làm khó anh.
*Cô gái*: Xin lỗi đi, em sẽ đếm.
*Chàng trai*: for(i=1;i<1001;i++){prinf("Xin lỗi em lần thứ %d", &i)}
*Cô gái*: !!!

(Tự sáng tác)

----------


## intembaohanh

:a: Chưa thấy đụng hàng ah nghen!

----------


## kanhtran

Lúc đêm không ngủ được nên ôn lại C, ai dè nghĩ ra được cái đó :-?

----------


## thoitrangpk

Thế rồi một ngày mọi người điều nhận ra
Sự thật về cây gậy và củ cà rổt 
Windown đã đem đến đó đây
Rồi từ đó sẽ có người âm thầm
Ngồi luyện công thằng Open source
Unix, Linux hay là ubutu,,
Là một câu hỏi mà là nơi đây
Sẽ vun đầy kiến thức mới
và đấp đầy chuyên môn thêm.....
:boxing:

----------


## thuthuy7794

*Đừng dại mà yêu bọn IT (ặc ặc)*

Đừng dại mà quen bọn ai-ti (IT). 
Chúng nó khô khan, lãng mạn gì? 
Viết thư tán gái thì kinh dị. 
Chúng viết bằng gì? Ngôn ngữ C. 

Đừng dại mà yêu bọn IT. 
Chúng nó tài năng, mỗi tội kỳ. 
Bạn gái chúng đòi đi đăng ký 
“Bẻ khóa được rồi đăng ký chi?”. 

Đừng dại mà yêu bọn IT. 
Chúng nó 35 đến lạ kỳ. 
Gặp nhau anh í tòan năn nỉ. 
Em mở mã nguồn cho anh đi. 

Đừng dại mà yêu bọn IT 
Chúng nó yêu đương cái kiểu gì 
Gặp thì đòi cắm u ét bí (usb) 
Lúc về nó bảo “Format đi” !

Đừng dại mà *yêu gái IT* 
Chúng nó khô không khác bánh mì 
Đã thế hơi tí đòi nâng cấp 
Yêu vào cứ thế tiền ra đi 

Đừng dại mà iu bọn IT ... :lick:
(Cái này đọc chơi thôi nhá, mấy em gái chớ có "đừng dại" đấy ! hi hi)

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

Buồn cười wá:a: .

----------


## wassing123

Tôi Sign In trong một chiều không gió
Rạo rực trong lòng ký ức rong rêu 
Icon em sáng trưng với status: 
"Anh có lên thì BUZZ cho em" 
Tôi sững sờ, vội vã sign out.
***
Chạm tay lên ngực mình để xoa dịu vết đau 
Password kia nhiều lần muốn quên lãng 
Như tình yêu một lần rớt mạng 
Vẫn in - out như bài toán cuộc đời
Tôi lạnh lùng thay đổi user 
Thay cả tên em - thay tên password 
Thay avatar, thay luôn font chữ 
Thay từng nhịp type - tránh gõ tên em.
***
Rồi một lần nọ tôi lại Online đêm 
Lấy nickname cũ thấy Icon em vẫn sáng 
Thấy câu status mà mình quên lãng 
Tự hỏi lòng mình nên off hay on? 

(Sưu tầm)

----------


## longcheng

Hay lắm! còn bài nào nữa thì đang lên cho anh em diễn đàn cùng xem!

----------


## AllisOne-05

Có nhiều khi gục đầu bên KeyBoard
Anh vô tình nhấn Shift viết tên em
Anh yêu em mà em chẳng Open:wub:
Mở cửa trái tim và Save anh vào đó
Cửa nhà em, mẹ đã gài Password
Anh suýt rách quần vì cố vượt FireWall 
Nhớ lần đầu khi đưa em về Home
Anh kiss trộm liền xơi ngay một Tab:boxing:
Anh bàng hoàng quay xe BackSpace
Ngoái nhìn em mà chẳng thể Ctrl
Anh tức giận khi thấy một thằng Alt:realmad:
Cứ Insert mỗi khi mình nói chuyện
Có nhiều khi muốn thẳng tay Delete
Nhưng vì em, anh nuốt giận Cancel
Anh biết anh chỉ là Hacker nghèo
Còn hắn có @ và Esc
Em thích hắn làm lòng anh Space
Bước thẫn thờ chìm xuống vực PageDown
Trong cơn say thấy em ở trên cao 
"PageUp" anh lên và "Undo" cuộc sống
Anh vui mừng thấy lòng mình "Numlock"
Em bật cười "Capslock" chứ anh
Em thầm thì Em mãi là của anh
Em vội bước ra đi quên Logoff 
Chẳng một lời dù chỉ tiếng Standby
Em quên hết kỷ niệm xưa đã Add
Quẳng tình anh vào khoảng trống Recyclebin[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].
Anh vẫn đợi trên nền xanh Desktop
Bóng em vừa Refresh hồn anh
Từng cú Click em đi vào nỗi nhớ 
Trong tim anh... Harddisk... dần đầy
Anh ghét quá, muốn Clean đi tất cả
Nhưng phải làm sao khi... chẳng biết Username
Hay mình sẽ một lần Full Format
Em đã change... Password cũ còn đâu!
Anh sẽ cố một lần anh sẽ cố 
Sẽ Retry cho đến lúc Error.
Nhưng em hỡi làm sao anh có thể...
Khi Soft anh dùng... đã hết Free Trial!
Hình bóng em vẫn mãi Default...:lick:
:a:

----------


## actech1

<div style="text-align: center">*Giải thích kiểu ... Công nghệ thông tin*​</div> *Hoangtuera* là một kỹ sư công nghệ thông tin, có một đứa con trai nhỏ, một hôm đứa con trai hỏi : 
- Bố ơi! Con được sinh ra thế nào hả bố? 
- À! Mẹ và bố cùng duyệt web trên một chiếc giường. Cha kết nối với mẹ. Cha upload một số dữ liệu từ một cái USB sang cho mẹ. Sau khi download hết về, mẹ sửng sốt thông báo là mẹ không cài một chương trình anti-virus nào cả, trong khi đó, bố cũng không cài đặt Fire Wall. 
- Rồi thế nào nữa hả bố? - cậu bé sốt sắng. 
Người cha bình tĩnh tiếp tục câu chuyện: 
- Cả cha và mẹ đều cố gắng xoá bỏ số dữ liệu trên, thậm chí là format lại ổ nhưng không kịp. Vậy là sau 9 tháng 10 ngày, con được sinh ra đời.

----------


## lehuan_138

hahah wề nge hoangtuera hihi !

----------


## trunghehe

Thơ tình IT
Giá như anh có thể ấn Ctl+Z
Để Undo những gì đã sảy ra
Ngay cả những lập trình viên quốc tế
Còn có thể mắc lỗi nữa là...

Giá như anh có thể ấn Ctl+Z
Một lần chỉ đúng một lần thôi.
Anh sẽ Debug những lỗi lầm đáng ghét
Em sẽ hiểu anh đâu phải thằng tồi

Giá như anh có thể ấn Ctl+Z
Thì khi này anh đã ở bên em
Chứ đâu phải ngồi cô đơn quét
Những con virus đang tràn ngập trái tim.

Nhưng anh không thể ấn Ctl+Z
Trong phần mềm có tên gọi tình yêu
Chỉ có thể chọn Continue hay Exit
Và tất nhiên anh chưa muốn xa em.

Hãy hiểu cho lòng anh em nhé
Và xin em, hãy rộng mở lòng em
Khi mã nguồn trái tim không còn đóng
Anh sẽ viết lên đó dòng tên em.

----------


## thanhluantm

Trên bia mộ của lập trình viên .NET, người ta tìm thấy dòng chữ:
Run-time error at ...

----------


## evashopping

quá tuyệt vời - cho điểm 10 các bài viết cố gắng post nhiều hơn nữa nhé

----------


## tapcuoinet

thấy mấy pác cứ nhắc đên trungnd! vậy trungnd nghĩa là thế nào vay?, Tui là nguyễn đăng trung nên mới lấy nick là trungnd thoi, chứ còn trungnd trong diễn đàn thì thấy nhắc tới nhiều nhưng vẫn chưa hiểu lắm!

----------


## nhumotcongio

*Em gởi các pác bài nữa nè.Mong các pác không chê.

Lời yêu Thương anh viết bằng CShap

*Lời yêu Thương anh viết bằng CShap.
Em lại dùng Matlab để buil.
Bức thư tình sẽ chẳng thể view.
Duyên tình ta, một buổi chiều, Break!
Anh níu tay em, mong mình refresh.
Em lạnh lùng, chặn mọi đường linh.
Anh âu sầu, tim ôm chuỗi String.
Chứa tên em, Value hoài không đổi.
Đêm từng đêm, anh gửi lời request.
Ngày qua ngày anh mong nhận Respose.
Nhưng tim em, IP giờ đã khác.
Em ẩn mình sau một host nào chăng?
Em hỡi em, nơi server có biết?
Ở Client, anh khắc khoải nhớ thương...

----------


## morningcity84

Ánh mắt - con đường vào dữ liệu 
Để một lần virus tình yêu 
Truyền qua mạng bằng cái nhìn say đắm 
Khiến con tim điên đảo thất thường 

Như ru mình vào giấc mộng yêu thương 
Ta ngơ ngẩn trong thiên đường tình ái 
Một vườn yêu ngọt ngào đầy hoa trái 
Đắm say tình nào ai muốn cách xa 

Rồi hạnh phúc như vội vã thoáng qua 
Người thay đổi khiến ta thành lạ lẫm 
Virus yêu cứ từng giờ gặm nhấm 
Trái tim hồng thẫm đỏ vạn nỗi đau 

Thời gian ơi! Người dẫu có trôi mau 
Trái tim ta có còn đâu nguyên vẹn? 
Thoáng chuyện xưa chợt về trong nghèn nghẹn 
Có cách nào format trái tim yêu??? 

[.st]

----------


## thethaotamchinh

> ở diễn đàn mình công nhận thơ văn còn giỏi hơn tin học (^_^) , cám ơn mấy anh đã có những bài thơ góp vui cho diễn đàn


 OA!!! coi levutrunghieu viết thế này nghe thân thương wá :X :wub:

----------


## binhthuong

> Một bộ xương người rời nghĩa địa lang thang ngoài đường. 
> Nó gặp một bộ xương khác bèn hỏi:
> - Cậu chết năm nào vậy? 
> - Tớ chết đói năm Ất Dậu. Còn cậu? 
> - Tớ mới chết, ở châu Phi. 
> Hai bộ xương cùng nhau đi tiếp, được một lúc thì gặp bộ xương thứ ba. 
> - Trời đất, cậu chết năm nào mà bộ dạng tả tơi vậy? 
> Bộ xương kia nổi cáu: 
> - Điên à, tao còn đang sống sờ sờ ra đây. 
> ...


hoangtuera này chẳng lẽ lập trình viên lại như bộ xương vậy hả :emlaugh:

----------


## tapcuoinet

Hay qua' ^^!
[you] co' thây' hay hem ^^! -=Wjz=- đọc mấy lần mà vẫn chưa chan' này ^^
Thank người gửi 1 cai' nào ^^!

----------


## haicauhoan

Có Hay lắm ^^!!! Đúng Là các anh trong diễn đàn văn , IT song toàn ^^!!!

----------


## aaronmax

*Bố lo lắng cho con trai là dân IT chưa có người yêu. Ông nhờ người mai mối* giới thiệu cho cậu chàng một cô gái cũng là dân IT. Nhưng chỉ sau buổi gặp đầu tiên, anh chàng đã lắc đầu từ chối. Ông bố hỏi:
- Sao vậy con?
- Cô ấy không đáng tin. Lấy cô ấy chắc con mọc sừng mất.
- Sao con lại nghi ngờ vậy? Cẩn thận kẻo nghĩ oan cho người ta.
- Lần đầu gặp mặt, con vừa hỏi: “Ổ cứng của em có rảnh không, cho anh cắm nhờ cái USB của anh một lát?” Vậy là cô ấy đồng ý ngay tức thì, chẳng cần biết USB của con loại gì, có nhiễm virus hay không.

----------


## hungcnx1989

tôi cũng Xin Giúp Vui với các bạn , mong đừng cười . cái này Search trên mạng nếu ai xem rồi thi ... đọc lại cho vui:-? 
Em vội bước ra đi quên Logoff
Chẳng một lời dù chỉ tiếng Standby
Em quên hết kỷ niệm xưa đã Add
Quẳng tình anh vào khoảng trống Recycle Bin.

Anh vẫn đợi trên nền xanh Desktop
Bóng em vừa Refresh hồn anh
Từng cú Click em đi vào nỗi nhớ
Trong tim anh... Harddisk .. dần đầy.
Có nhiều lúc gục đầu trên Keyboard
Anh vô tình nhấn Shift viết tên em

Anh yêu em mà em chẳng Open
Mở cửa trái tim và Save anh vào đó

Cửa nhà em mẹ đã gài Password
Suýt nữa anh rách quần vì cố vượt Firewall.
Giá như anh có thể ấn Ctrl+Z
Để Undo những gì đã xảy ra
Ngay cả những lập trình viên quốc tế
Còn có thể mắc lỗi nữa là....

Giá như anh có thể ấn Ctrl+Z
Một lần, chỉ đúng một lần thôi.
Tình yêu modem cũng đẹp như thơ
Khác chi chuyện Romeo thời hiện đại
Cuối tháng cầm tờ hóa đơn điện thoại
Chàng Romeo bỗng cảm thấy... hơi buồn.

Chàng không thể nhìn nàng qua modem
Chàng không thể hôn nàng qua bàn phím
Trái tim anh, em Select bằng Mouse
Chốn hẹn hò: Forum - Internet 
Lời yêu thương truyền bằng phương thức Get 
Nhận dáng hình qua địa chỉ IP

Nếu một mai em vĩnh viễn ra đi
Anh sẽ chết giữa muôn ngàn biển Search
***************
:-? yêu Đương Dân IT[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) 

Đừng dại ma quen bọn ai-ti (IT) 
Chúng nó khô khan, lãng mạn gì?
Viết thư tán gái thì kinh dị
Chúng viết bằng gi? Ngôn ngữ C
Đừng dại mà yêu bọn IT 
Chúng nó tài năng mỗi tội kỳ 
Bạn gái chúng đòi đi đăng ký 
"Bẻ khóa được rồi đăng ký chi?"
(cai ni hay na) 
Đừng dại mà yêu bọn IT 
Chúng nó 35 đến lạ kỳ 
Gặp nhau anh í tòan năn nỉ
Em mở mã nguồn cho anh đi

----------


## nhatlun3030

Tình yêu modem cũng đẹp như thơ
Khác chi chuyện Romeo thời hiện đại
Cuối tháng cầm tờ hóa đơn điện thoại
Chàng Romeo bỗng cảm thấy... hơi buồn.

Chàng không thể nhìn nàng qua modem
Chàng không thể hôn nàng qua bàn phím

Chàng không thể cầm tay nàng âu yếm
Chàng chỉ nói "yêu em" và cứ thế Enter.

Và hai người cứ yêu vậy trong mơ
Trong chiếc khung con mỗi lần hội thoại.
Đêm càng khuya, họ càng mê mải
Nói chuyện trăng sao, mật ngọt thiên đường.

Nàng hỏi chàng: "Anh cứ nói yêu thương..."
Thế mà bỗng nhiên anh biến đi đâu mất"
Chàng vội vã: "Ơ kìa, anh nói thật...
Anh bị out, vừa lập tức chui vào".

Họ cứ yêu nhau như mận yêu đào
Ôm computer mỗi ngày mấy tiếng
Chat mãi chat hoài không hết chuyện
Tình yêu cứ theo năm tháng vơi đầy.

Và bên ngoài kia trái đất vẫn quay
Qua chiếc modem những mối tình vẫn nở
Cũng lắm gian truân, cũng nhiều trắc trở
Cũng "I love you", rồi cũng lại Enter.

----------


## huudatfee

Trái tim anh, em select bằng mouse 
Chốn hẹn hò, forum internet 
Lời yêu thương truyền bằng phương thức get 
Nhận dáng hình qua địa chỉ IP 
Nếu một mai em vĩnh viễn ra đi 
Anh sẽ chết giữa muôn ngàn biển search 
Lời tỏ tình không dễ gì convert 
Lưu ngàn đời vào biến constant 
Anh nghèo khó mang dòng máu Sun 
Em quyền quý với họ Microsoft 
Hai dòng code không thể nào hoà hợp 
Dẫu ngàn lần debug em ơi 
Sao không có 1 thế giới xa xôi 
Sun cũng thế mà windows cũng thế 
Hai chúng ta chẳng thể nào chia rẽ 
Run suốt đời trên mọi platform. 
:-? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] :a: [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] :d 
chúc mọi người vui vẽ

----------


## chandat

Gặp em trong lab hôm qua 
Giữa ngàn gái đẹp em là first choice 
Word perfect anh moi để tả 
Ventura phiêu lãng tình ta 
Tóc em là chuỗi data 
Răng em keyword mắt là screen 
Ông language hồn nhiên ngọt sớt 
từng lời em insert lòng anh 
Software em mặc màu xanh 
Từ nay em sẽ trở thành newfile 
Anh delete quên ngay tình cũ 
Chỉ còn em nữ chủ control 
Tên em anh nhớ anh bold 
Sẽ là keyword anh hold suốt đợi

----------


## hoanganh1

Batuoc ơi! Bài này đăng rồi mà :lick: 
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=665&page=5

----------


## biankiem174

???????????????????????????
sao lôi tui ra kể truyện vậy ?????????????????????????????????

----------


## quocbaonh08

- Cô đã vượt đèn đỏ. Mời cô ký vào biên bản!
- Dạ, phạt nhiêu vậy anh?
- 50.000 đồng.
- Ôi, vậy là em lời rồi! Tụi bạn thách nếu em dám vượt đèn đỏ, tụi nó sẽ thua em 100.000 đồng!
-----oOo-----
- Cậu biết không, sếp của tớ có tài hùng biện. Có lần ổng nói hơn một tiếng đồng hồ không nghỉ, và công nhân vỗ tay không ngớt.
- Ăn nhằm gì, ông sếp của tớ hổng có tài hùng biện chi cả, cuộc họp hôm trước ổng nói có vài câu, vậy mà công nhân đã vỗ tay reo hò rầm rầm.
- Ổng nói gì vậy, đề nghị tăng lương cho công nhân à ?
- Không, ổng xin từ chức.

----------


## hoanganh2

*Dân IT và Cave, những điểm tương đồng:

*1. Làm việc đêm và luôn thiếu ngủ. 
2. Khi có hứng làm việc tốt hơn. 
3. Không phải bỏ vốn bằng tiền mặt (khi vào nghề). 
4. Làm việc phần lớn vì tiền (số ít làm vì yêu nghề). 
5. Sẵn sàng phục vụ nhiều khách một lúc nếu đủ sức khỏe. 
6. Thích quan hệ với khách nhiều tiền (tốt nhất là khách Tây) 
7. Dễ bị quịt tiền, ăn chặn, bóc lột. 
8. Phải lựa tính khách hàng để phục vu...

----------


## Trịnh Xuân Thành

hay dấy tiếp tục phát huy nha

----------


## dtbaongoc0

> ???????????????????????????
> sao lôi tui ra kể truyện vậy ?????????????????????????????????


haha đó cái code gì đấy của 4rum thôi.Vào hướng dẫn sử dụng diễn đàn mà xem nhé.:emlaugh:
hehe dc đó tiếp tục post đi anh ơi,vui quá trời à[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## dong2403

ủa sao có tên njk của mìn trong bài kia ta :S

----------


## phamvanhoa7592

Hì, đó là mod *you* ấy mà.

Chỉ cần mở [_you_] (không có dấu _ ) là được liền hà.
Có đúng không [you] ?!!

Chúc vui vẻ!

----------


## votantai

[you] hỏi hoangtuera:

[you]: - Tài khoản và mật khẩu đăng nhập diendantinhoc.vn là gì thế?:emlaugh:
hoangtuera: - Hỏi chi mày, ngu sao nói. :whistling:
[you]: - Thì mượn chút mà cũng kẹo sao, không phá gì đâu.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](
hoangtuera: - Thì nói rồi mà??!#-o
[you]: - Nói hồi nào đâu?[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
hoangtuera: - Thì đã bảo là: *hoichimay* - *ngusaonoi* mà lị :book:
[you]: ?!! :bawling::bawling:
hoangtuera: - :a:

----------


## quataovang

Buồn cười quá. hihi

----------


## lamtuenhi

Mượn tên sao hok báo trước vậy ta...

----------


## kitelag

Dùng mod you ấy mà :emlaugh:

----------


## guitarandien

hì mượn tên tất cả mọi người vào đây...
hehehehe thế là vi phạm bản quyền đó nha vì dùng tên mà ko xin [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Thinhquang chemi

hay thiệt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## duongland88

*Góp vui tí*

Nhà tao nghèo lắm, sáng sớm ba tao phải đạp xích lô chở má tao đi bán kim cương. Anh chị em tao từ nhỏ đã cơ cực. Tao mơ có một trái banh nhựa mà đá cũng ko có, phải gom mấy tờ 500.000 vò thành cục rồi chơi đá banh. Chị tao nhìn mấy đứa hàng xóm chơi nhảy dây mà thèm nên chị lấy dây chuyền vàng cột lại mà chơi. Ba má tao cực khổ không kiếm được việc làm, tối tối ba má lấy vàng cục chơi chọi wa chọi lại. Anh em tao ko được đi xe đạp hay xe máy đến trường như bao đứa khác mà đành phải chịu khó đi xe Mercedes nhà tao thiệt là nghèo thiếu thốn tum lum , toj ..^ nghjep^.. nha` tao ghe

----------


## xuanninh164

*Thư tình của lập trình viên*

*Thư tình của lập trình viên*

_Gửi em yêu,_

_Anh nhận ra em khi đang lướt trên sân ga và thấy rằng em là site duy nhất để anh truy cập. Em biết không, từ lâu lắm rồi anh rất cô đơn và đang phân tích, test kỹ lại lỗi lầm của chính mình. Có thể em sẽ là người gỡ lỗi và kiểm thử thực sự cho anh._

Không có em, đời anh như một phần mềm dang dở, không tạo được mã thực thi, không có người sử dụng đích thực và trở nên vô dụng, chỉ tốn tài nguyên mà thôi.

Em không chỉ có giao diện đẹp, tiện dụng mà còn có cả tư thế phòng vệ ActiveX thật là dễ thương trước bọn người dùng con trai lố nhố. Nụ cười tươi sáng, tông màu giao diện áo quần em thật nhẹ nhàng càng làm anh thấy mình nên thay đổi có gam màu mạnh mẽ, một sức mạnh mới tương đương với hàng ngàn con vi xử lý Dual Core hiện nay gộp lại.

Anh viết thư này bằng mã Unicode tiếng Việt chỉ là thổ lộ một điều rằng chúng ta 2 chip Nam, chip Nữ hãy nên liên kết lại với nhau. Anh sẽ mang lại cho em trong thời đại truyền thông tích hợp này mọi thứ, mọi thông tin và năng lực xử lý cần thiết để hai ta cùng sống một cuộc đời không có lỗi hay trục trặc gì hết. Em cũng đừng quá lo về firewall mà bố mẹ em hay cộng đồng dựng lên vì anh crack và hack rất giỏi. Anh sẽ cày đêm và phá bằng được password hay những cản trở truy cập của họ để họ chấp nhận đám cưới của chúng ta như một entry miễn phí của cộng đồng. Và anh sẽ cùng em tự do như bao blog nóng hổi của bầu trời ảo lung linh mỗi ngày và rồi page views của mình sẽ cực cao.

Anh mong rằng chưa có ai lọt vào cơ sở dữ liệu của em để đoạn mã của anh có thể liên kết được duy nhất với chip của em. Nếu không, anh sẽ tự phá hủy hệ thống của chính mình đến mức không khôi phục được (dù đã có bản backup) thì thôi. 

Xin em hãy hiểu cho lòng anh và cho email này một flag đỏ rực, dành cho lá thư này một vị trí ưu ái trong Inbox. Anh chờ chip em xử lý và repl. nhanh nhất có thể mail này, nhé em.

(st)

----------


## minhle107

*Lập trình viên và nàng công chúa cóc*

*Lập trình viên và nàng công chúa cóc* 

Một lập trình viên đang chúi mũi vào chiếc máy tính thì từ trong góc nhà, một con cóc nhảy ra, leo lên bàn, nhìn chằm chằm vào anh ta rồi cất tiếng khẩn khoản.

- Tôi là một công chúa xinh đẹp bị phù phép. Hãy hôn tôi đi và tôi sẽ trở lại hình dạng cũ.

Chàng lập trình viên cúi xuống tóm lấy con cóc, bỏ vào túi áo rồi lại tiếp tục hý hoáy gõ máy tính.

Con cóc một lần nữa cất tiếng nài nỉ:

- Nếu anh hôn tôi và biến tôi thành một công chúa xinh đẹp như cũ, tôi sẽ ở lại với anh một tuần.

Chàng lập trình viên nhấc cóc ra khỏi túi, ngắm nghía một lúc, mỉm cười rồi lại nhét nó vào túi.

Lần thứ ba, cóc khóc lóc van lơn:

- Hãy hôn tôi để trả lại hình dạng nàng công chúa xinh đẹp cho tôi, tôi sẽ ở lại bên anh và làm bất cứ thứ gì anh muốn!

Anh chàng lập trình viên một lần nữa nhấc cóc ra khỏi túi, mỉm cười với nó rồi lại đưa nó về vị trí cũ.

Cóc rên rỉ:

- Anh làm sao vậy? Tại sao anh không hôn tôi? Chẳng lẽ anh không tin tôi sao?

Anh chàng lập trình viên đáp:

- Nghe này! Tôi là một lập trình viên và tôi không có thời gian cho phụ nữ. Thế nhưng, thật thú vị khi có một con cóc biết nói để giải khuây!

----------


## freedomf

*Code monkey*

Code monkey - là một thuật ngữ vui để chỉ một lập trình viên chỉ biết code mà không biết design cả hệ thống. Tuy nhiên nó cũng được dùng để chỉ những coder mới ra nghề, chưa được làm leader. Đây là một bài hát rất vui về code monkey và những tâm sự, giấc mơ của anh ta: "Ngày nào đó, bằng cách nào đó, anh sẽ có tất cả, ngay cả những cô gái đẹp như em"


[youtube]n1Rz8vzEkSg[/youtube]

----------


## developers

*Thơ tình phần ... cứng*

Chợt một ngày CPU nóng quá
Biết làm gì khi không có cool case
Task Manager giờ đã ngập đầy
Em ngồi trước Webcam cười tít mắt.

Anh ngu ngơ Search tìm đời hạnh phúc
Lạc lối về giữa hàng triệu Website
Em xuất hiện như Chipset kì tài
Đưa anh về rong chơi trên Harddisk.

Đường êm quá anh đi mà quên Click
Save em vào My Place của riêng anh
Đau lòng khi Retry mãi không thành
Anh ấm ức quên đi luôn lệnh Back.

Bỗng chợt thấy có một dòng dấu nhắc
Anh nhẹ nhàng bình tĩnh gõ lệnh Ping (netstat thì đúng hơn)
Lòng khấp khởi thấy Display hiện hình
Em còn đó IP đâu có mất.

Thích game à? Anh sẽ mua cho tất
Run ngọt ngào trên mọi bản Windows
Em yêu cầu Graphic đến phát rầu
Sẽ vì em anh vui lòng Update.

Có những lúc anh quên không Refresh
Em giận hờn tống Virus cho anh
Bad sector còn đó vẫn chưa lành
Anh không muốn một lần Clean tất cả.

Sẽ cố Wait... đến khi em hạ hoả
Để cùng nhau mơ mộng đến Vista
Các software sẽ kết hợp hài hoà
Enter vào một tình yêu vững chắc.

----------


## vietnamtui12

*Vòng đời quy trình phát triển phần mềm*

*Vòng đời quy trình phát triển phần mềm* 

1. Lập trình viên đưa ra đoạn mã mà anh ta tin rằng không hề có lỗi.

2. Kiểm tra chất lượng sản phẩm, phát hiện 20 lỗi.

3. Lập trình viên sửa 10 lỗi và gửi e-mail tới phòng Thử nghiệm sản phẩm về 10 "vấn đề" còn lại mà anh ta nhất định cho rằng không phải là lỗi.

4. Phòng thử nghiệm sản phẩm e-mail lại rằng 5 trong số 10 đoạn sửa lỗi không hoạt động và đính kèm danh sách 15 lỗi mới.

5. Phòng tiếp thị gởi thông báo rằng họ đã hoàn tất khâu quảng bá cho sản phẩm. Giám đốc gọi điện xuống hỏi về tiến độ công việc và củng cố tinh thần "chiến sỹ". Phòng phát hành cử nhân viên đến nhận đĩa nguồn phần mềm. Phòng tiếp thị thông báo trên truyền hình và báo chí về việc hoãn lại ngày phát hành sản phẩm vài tuần...

6. Ơn trời! Cuối cùng sản phẩm cũng được phát hành.

7. Trong vòng một tuần, người sử dụng phát hiện ra 137 lỗi mới.

8. Lập trình viên phụ trách phát triển sản phẩm đã xin nghỉ phép.

9. Một nhóm "cứu nạn" gồm nhiều lập trình viên kỳ cựu được thành lập khẩn cấp. Sau một tuần làm việc cật lực, họ đã "thanh toán" hết 137 lỗi, nhưng lại được thông báo về 456 lỗi mới.

10. Mọi người tổng kết được 783 lỗi trong chương trình.

13. Giám đốc ngồi tại bàn giấy xem xét các báo cáo và quyết định thuê một lập trình viên mới toanh để xây dựng lại phần mềm từ đống đổ nát ban đầu.

14. Lập trình viên mới đưa ra đoạn mã mà anh ta tin rằng không hề có lỗi.

----------


## seo3m

*Nếu một mai*
Nếu một ngày Windows em báo lỗi
Anh nguyện làm các Soft test đơn phương
Từng Sector anh đi khắp nẻo đường
Fix hết nhé những Error trêu tức.

AVI kia những đêm dài thao thức
Lỗi mất rồi thiếu Codec em ơi!
Ngó Display lòng thấy quá chơi vơi
Anh DIVX nhìn em cười từ tốn.

Em lướt Web bao Trojan săn đón
Anh xin làm chàng NAV đứng ngóng trông
Cố sức mình Scan hết băng thông
Che chở em trước muôn ngàn Virus.

Bao Spyware ngồi nhìn em hóng hớt
NAV đơn côi thấp thoáng phía kia đường
Khi Hacker giẫm đạp chẳng xót thương
Co mình lại giương Firewall chống đỡ.

Nếu một mai Admin em có lỡ...
Delete rồi File chứa những yêu thương
Đôi mắt biếc Paint đầy nỗi vấn vương
Đừng khóc nữa anh Restore trở lại.

Em giận hờn cưỡi IE chạy mãi
Anh hoảng hồn lấy Firefox đuổi theo
Đằng xa kia Netscape đá lông nheo
Cancel luôn vì em là trên hết.

Em RAM ít nên Run nhiều sẽ mệt
Anh sẽ làm Physics Memory
Search cùng em trên khắp nẻo đường đi
Anh mạnh mẽ nhờ hai RAM cùng Bus.

Accept nhé lời tỏ tình bất chợt
Hai trái tim sẽ Connect dài lâu
Dẫu Phishing có lừa dối đến đâu
Tin anh nhé vì tình anh còn mãi.

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

*Tập làm thi sĩ*
Hôm nay bỏ (công) việc lập trình
Làm thi sĩ (dỏm) kiếm mảnh tình vắt vai
Lập trình mãi cổ thêm dài
Lưng còng ngắn lại, xấu ai (thèm) ngó mình?

Quanh năm chỉ một người tình
Mặt nàng vuông đét vừa tròn 17 inch
Mặc cho nàng rất chiều mình
Vui cho nghe nhạc, buồn tình xem phim

Kệ! Giờ ta quyết chí tìm
Nàng thơ để kiếm (cho) con tim mảnh tình.....

----------


## nhunhamnho

*Dân IT lý sự đòi con* 

Một anh chàng lập trình viên và vợ ra tòa ly dị. Quan tòa chưa phán xử được ai sẽ nuôi con vì cả hai đều giành nuôi cậu con trai. Người vợ nói mình đã sinh ra đứa bé nên có quyền nuôi nó. 
Anh chàng lập trình viên khi được hỏi liền trả lời: “Thưa quan tòa, nếu tôi cho một đồng đô la vào cái máy bán nước giải khát tự động, lon Coca Cola rơi ra thì cái lon đó là của tôi hay của cái máy ?”

----------


## tunght

*Trăn trở webmaster*

Làm sao kiếm được nhiều tiền? 
Làm sao kiếm được tên miền thật ngon? 
Làm sao giấc ngủ cho tròn? 
Làm sao khi chết vẫn còn lưu danh? 
Làm sao để tiền bóng banh? 
Làm sao để nó nhanh nhanh sinh lời? 
Làm sao sống giữa cuộc đời? 
Làm sao sống được chơi bời xa hoa? 
Làm sao cứ mãi trêu hoa? 
Làm sao biết được người ta yêu mình? 
Làm sao biết cách tỏ tình? 
Làm sao biết được rằng mình đang yêu?​

----------


## tapchidoisong

Chàng: :d
Em ơi lấy chồng tin học đi.
Phần mềm phần cứng chẳng ngại chi.
Vấn đề chủ yếu là công nghệ.
Với anh cái đó thì khỏi chê...

Nàng: [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
Em chẳng lấy chồng tin học đâu.
Phần mềm, phần cứng nhức cả đầu.
Phần mềm thì mãi sao không cứng.
Phần cứng lúc cần chẳng thấy đâu.

----------


## binhgia69

*Ranh ngôn của dân công nghệ* 

*"Phận làm trai gõ phím bình thiên hạ.
Chí anh hùng click chuột định giang sơn!**"*

*"Pin có thể cạn, phím có thể mòn, nhưng số máy, số SIM không bao giờ thay đổi."*

*"Không có sinh viên IT dốt, mà chỉ có sinh viên IT không biết... học giỏi".*

*"Di chuột ngày đàng, học một sàng khôn"*.

*"Vọc, vọc nữa, vọc mãi".* 
_("Vọc" máy tính nghĩa là tìm hiểu và cài các ứng dụng, lắp đặt phần cứng... theo ý thích)_

*"Chiều chiều gõ laptop Dell
Thương về quê mẹ chưa đi-ét-èo".* (DSL)

*"Chuẩn nờ gắn với Điu-uờ
Chồng chat vợ chit rung giò khen nhanh".*
_(Chuẩn Wi-Fi 802.11n nhanh nhất hiện nay, Core 2 Duo của Intel là chip 2 lõi tốc độ cao)._

----------


## hoangminh2016

*Tin vịt*
Các nhà sản xuất và kinh doanh máy tính xách tay ở VN có ý định dùng một thuật ngữ khác để thay thế cho từ “*Laptop*” vì theo họ cách phát âm của từ này (*Lép + Tóp*)
cứ gờn gợn như việc nói xấu những phụ nữ có thân hình gầy gò kiểu
“trước sau như một”. Điều đó có thể làm họ mất đi một lượng khách hàng
đáng kể.

----------


## minhtien123

Sao lại lấy tên của mình mà đưa vào văn thơ của bạn nhỉ?
Trả tiền casse đi nhé hoangtuera

----------


## vudinh

*anh yeu em*

Anh yêu em như 

Anh iu em .....
như kem iu tủ lạnh .... 
như trời xanh iu mây ..... 
như cây iu đất ..... 
như tất iu giày ..... 
như chày iu cối .....
như gối iu chăn ..... 
như khăn iu cổ ..... 
như tổ iu chim .....
như kim iu chỉ ..... 
như khỉ iu cây .....
như mây iu gió ..... 
như chó iu mèo ..... 
như kèo iu cột ..... 
như thằng chột iu con mù ..... 
như thằng gù iu con hâm ..... 
như thằng câm iu con điếc ..... 
như cá diếc iu bồ nông ..... 
như thằng chồng iu con vợ ..... 
như thằng nợ iu chủ đề ..... 
như thằng hề iu rạp xiếc...:a::a::a:

----------


## chuyenlambang1

*Tấm Cám thời AUDITION*

*Tấm cám thời AUDITION

* 
*Ngày xửa ngày xưa , ở 1 ngôi làng nọ có 1 cô gái tên là Tấm sống cùng dì ghẻ và đứa con riêng của mụ tên là Cám . Ngày ngày , Tấm phải làm lụng vất vả từ sáng đến khuya để phục vụ mẹ con Cám . Thời đại công nghệ thông tin dần dẫn phát triển , Internet đến với làng của Tấm , đi theo phong trào , mẹ con Cám cũng mở hàng net kinh doanh , và dĩ nhiên , mọi công việc nặng nhọc như trông quán , lau dọn .... mẹ con Cám đẩy hết cho Tấm để ung dung ngồi cắm Võ Lâm, PTV, MU, ...từ sáng đến tối . 

Cho đến 1 ngày , mụ dì ghẻ gọi 2 con lại và bảo : 2 con yêu dấu , dạo này quán mình vắng khách quá , làm ăn thua lỗ , cứ thế này mẹ con mình đến đi ăn xin mất . Thế nên các con hãy đi đến những nơi thật xa , tìm về cho mẹ những game mới hấp dẫn hơn VLTK để mẹ câu khách . Đứa nào tìm được mẹ sẽ thưởng cho 1 lô đất bên sông Hồng , tha hồ mà bán ..... 

Thế là 2 chị em Tấm Cám lên đường đi,Tấm vốn có tính cần cù, cộng thêm khao khát cháy bỏng được thoát khỏi mẹ con Cám , cô lên tàu sang Hàn Quốc tìm kiếm. Nơi đất khách quê người , Tấm phải làm việc vất vả kiếm tiền để sinh sống và thực hiện nhiệm vụ. Cho đến 1 ngày, Tấm đã tìm ra thứ cô cần trong khi đang bán bánh rán dạo tại 1 cửa tiệm game net.Đó chính là Audition _ nhịp điệu cuộc sống _ nơi cảm xúc thăng hoa . Mừng như bắt được vàng , Tấm vội vã đến ngay trụ sở của Yedang online và T3 Entertainment - 2 công ty phát hành game - để đặt vấn đề . Vậy là mong ước của cô sắp thành hiện thực . 

Lại nói về Cám. Chơi bời chán chê, Cám mới bắt đầu tìm kiếm. Từ 1 nguồn tin đáng tin cậy trong nước , Cám biết rằng chị mình đã có game mới và đang trên đường về nước . Ngay trong đêm đó , Cám phi đến bến cảng Hải Phòng , đến gặp cán bộ hải quan và bí mật tiến hành 1 âm mưu thâm độc . Âm mưu đó là gì ? 

Sau hơn 1 năm lang thang nơi xứ người , cuối cùng Tấm cũng đặt chân về quê hương , mang theo Bản quyền của game Au cùng với 1 con chuột và 1 cái bàn phím nhập ngoại làm quà cho Cám . Những tưởng mộng ước đã thành , Tấm sung sướng nhảy 1 điệu BreakDance quay đầu . Sau đó là kết thúc hành trình của tấm. Sau vụ " đi tìm miền đất bán " , Tấm trở lại cuộc sống bình thường , ngày ngày vẫn bị mẹ con nhà Cám đè ra bắt nạt ......... 

Từ ngày có game mới , quán nhà Cám đông hẳn lên , mọi người ra ra vô vô tối ngày thật nhộn nhịp . Độ " hot " của Au đã lên đến cực độ . Thấy vậy , mẹ con Cám bàn nhau mở thêm các chi nhánh trên mọi miền đất nước hòng kiếm thêm lời ( " Ngon thế ngu gì không kiếm " _ nguyên văn lời mụ dì ghẻ ) . Cũng nhờ đó mà Au được truyền bá rộng rãi . Từ nông thôn đến thành thị , từ em bé 4 tuổi đến cụ già 100 đều đắm mình trong những bản nhạc dance sôi động , những vũ điệu cuồng nhiệt hay những điệu nhảy đôi tình tứ ....... 

Cho đến 1 ngày , làn sóng Au đến tay nhà vua . Ngay lập tức , nhà vua bỏ ngay con Cái Bang đang luyện skill để " cảm xúc thăng hoa " tối ngày , 1 phần vì vua thik đi vũ trường mà ko có nhiều xèng cho lắm , 1 phần vì vua nghe nói game nài có nhiều Girl hơn . Thế nà vua lập ngay 1 nick rất kêu : "đẹpgiai_online_tốingày" và "điên cuồng cởi truồng dance trong buồng". Lại nói về Tấm , mặc dù mù tịt về Internet nhưng khi thấy dân tình chơi cái game mình mang về ác quá làm cô cũng thấy thèm . Thế là 1 đêm , khi mẹ con Cám đang say ngủ , Tấm lẻn dậy bật máy và đăng nhập vào game , ngay lập tức cô bị choáng ngợp bởi sự sôi động của thành phố vũ hội . 1 đêm , 2 đêm , 3 đêm ...... rồi thì đêm nào cô cũng online để chơi game và nhanh chóng trở thành 1 con nghiện game . Trình độ của Tấm càng ngày càng lên cao cùng với sự xuống dốc ko phanh của nhan sắc do thức khuya nhiều quá. Nhìn Tấm ngáp ngắn ngáp dài mỗi sáng , mẹ con Cám lại tưởng Tấm " nghiện " mà không biết rằng trình độ múa keyboard của cô đã hơn hẳn mẹ con Cám 1 bậc . 1 ngày kia , mẹ con Cám quyết định sẽ đi khảo sát các chi nhánh của mình và để cho Tấm trông nhà 1 ngày . Dĩ nhiên là cô không dại gì mà từ chối cơ hội này . Khi mẹ con Cám vừa đi , lập tức Tấm phi thân vào 1 góc nhà , hí hoáy đăng nhập nick và chìm luôn trong đó . 

Như 1 sự tình cờ , sau buổi thiết triều hôm đó , vua cũng tự giành cho mình 1 phút nghỉ ngơi = cách vô game nhảy . Lại như 1 sự tình cờ nữa , vua và Tấm gặp nhau trong 1 room ở TD 101 . Ngay lập tức vua bị hút hồn bởi cái nick rất đáng yêu : Tấm_babydancing . Bắt chuyện làm quen mãi mà không thấy " ẻm " pm lại , vua tức giận quyết phải hạ gục em nài cho nó bõ ghét . Ván 1 , Tấm thua .... ván 2 , vua thắng ....... ván 3 , vua không thua ......... Trong khi vua ngồi cười như phá mả, thì ở đầu bên kia , Tấm lẩm nhẩm : " Toshiba dám chơi bà à ? " . Máu Au nổi lên , cả 2 cùng ngồi lì từ sáng đến chiều để " cho mài biết tay ông ( bà )Nhưng càng nhảy và tiếp xúc với nhau thì họ càng cảm thấy hợp nhau hơn .............. để cuối cùng họ quyết định nhảy đôi với nhau 1 ván . Không ngờ sự kết hợp đó thật hoàn hảo , họ chiến thắng với 10 tim tròn trĩnh . 1 nụ hôn được trao cho đôi nhảy chiến thắng ...... còn ở ngoài , cả vua và Tấm đều cảm thấy tim mình đang đập " bình bịch " . Phải chăng họ đã yêu ? 

Đúng lúc Tấm đang ngồi mộng mơ về 1 mối tình đẹp thì " vèo " 1 cái , không kịp né tránh , cô ăn trọn 1 cái dép vào mặt.Định thần lại , Tấm quay ra định chửi cha cái thằng mất dạy nào chơi cái trò vô học đó thì ngay lập tức , mặt cô biến sắc , cắt không còn giọt máu . MẸ CON CÁM ĐÃ VỀ . 

Trong khi Tấm còn đang đờ người ra vì sợ , ngay lập tức Cám xuất chiêu Tiểu lý phi thân lao vào ôm chặt lấy Tấm . Không bỏ lỡ cơ hội , mụ dì ghẻ cũng ra chiêu độc " Thôi chấn chưởng " nhằm thẳng mặt Tấm mà tiến . Bị ôm chặt cứng bởi đôi bàn tay thép của Cám , Tấm đành đau đớn lãnh trọn bàn chân rất " rau mùi " của mụ dì ghẻ ....... 5' phút sau , mặc kệ cho Tấm lăn lộn vì " không ngửi được " , mẹ con Cám ung dung nhốt Tấm về phòng , với lời hứa hẹn " 1 tháng không nhìn thấy mặt trời ".. Cô Tấm đáng thương chỉ còn biết ngồi trong phòng khóc nức nở ........ 
Lại nói về nhà vua , sau lần gặp gỡ với " ẻm " trên Au , không đêm nào vua ngủ được , nỗi nhớ nhung dâng tràn trong tim khiến đôi mắt vua thao thức suốt đêm khuya( để rồi sáng nào cũng ngáy đến 1, 2 h chiều)Dường như vua đã yêu say đắm người con gái với cái nick dễ thương ấy . Nhưng vua tìm mãi , tìm mãi mà vẫn không thấy tăm hơi Tấm_babydancing trên Au , từ sau lần gặp mặt đầu tiên và cũng là cuối cùng ấy . 1 ngày , 2 ngày .... rồi 1 tuần , 2 tuần ......... vua buồn bã đến mức chẳng thèm cơm ,chỉ thèm phở , chẳng thiết triều mà chỉ suốt ngày Au ........ Quần thần thấy vậy rất lo lắng , nhưng khuyên can thế nào vua cũng không nghe , còn dọa sẽ " cắt cơm thằng nào dám bảo tao bỏ Au ". Cuối cùng , tể tưởng nghĩ ra 1 cách có thể giúp vua tìm lại nàng Tấm_babydancing . Ngay lập tức , trong buổi thiết triều sáng hôm đó , tể tướng dâng cho vua 1 bản tấu , nói rõ kế hoạch của mình . Vua đọc xong , gật gù : " thằng này đúng là thông minh đột xuất , ngu bất thình lình , khá . Truyền : ban cho tể tướng 1 con gà sạch không nhiễm H5N1 , 1 Nokia N91 , 1 xe Mẹc có người kéo" . Xong , vua lập tức bắt tay vào chuẩn bị kế hoạch của mình . Kế hoạch đó là gì ? Liệu nó có giúp vua tìm lại được người trong mộng của mình không ? Hãy gọi điện tới số 1900 J Q K 1 (đọc là Bồi Đầm Già Mách!) để dự đoán kết quả ........ ( chết , nhầm sang quảng cáo rồi , cắt , cắt ).Sáng hôm sau tỉnh dậy , ngay lập tức vua sai bọn công công đi dán cáo thị khắp nơi trong thành : 

Bản cáo thị !!!!! 

ngày ..... tháng..... năm.... Sở cáo thị và tuyên truyền Hoàng cung. 
A lô 1 2 3 4 5 ..... Bà con chú ý . Hôm nọ nhà vua có nhảy Au với 1 em trên mạng có nick là Tấm_babydancing. Nhưng từ hổm vua đã dày công tìm kiếm mà không gặp lại ẻm . Vua rất yêu ẻm và muốn cưới ẻm làm vợ , vì thế đề nghị tất cả chị em phụ nữ chú ý , ngày ..... tháng..... tới vua sẽ tổ chức 1 cuộc thi có tên gọi là " Miss Audition" để tìm lại hình bóng người con gái ngày xưa ấy . Địa điểm tổ chức : Net chùa , Phạm Ngọc Thạch Street . Nếu ai muốn tham dự xin xoạn tin nhắn mã số : HV ( hôn vua ) gửi tới số 1900 45678Cơ (thùng phá sảnh!) ..... Hạn chót là ngày ..... tháng........ Chúng tôi xin chân thành cảm ơn , trong lúc tang gia bối rối có gì sơ suất xin chị em thông cảm chấm hết . " he he [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*

----------


## hathuan

hay quá còn nhà nào có nữa không :-/

----------


## seobookin

*chài d đ mình tập trung toàn những nhà thơ nổi tiếng
*

----------


## giantapta

Thank you!
Câu truyện thật hay [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]! 10 điểm nếu có thang điểm cao hơn 10 thì sẽ tăng đến điểm tối đa:wub:

----------


## hoanghuy87

> Sao lại lấy tên của mình mà đưa vào văn thơ của bạn nhỉ?
> Trả tiền casse đi nhé hoangtuera


Dùng mod you trong diễn đàn đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## lamgiaseo

Cám ơn các Bạn . Mình mới gia nhập (không biết tí gì computer đâu) có mỗi cái hay mài mò học hỏi 
Thân!!!

----------


## hoangthikd

cảm ơn bạn câu chuyên qua hay....

----------


## gahech93

*mình góp 1 chuyện dzui nghen . chuyện kề về 2 vợ chồng nọ ( thời ctvn) í , bà vợ thì ờ nhà , còn anh chồng thì đi chinh chiến . một hôm ....... bà vợ nảy sinh í làm Thơ để thử chồng mình , bài thơ như sau :*
* vợ (v) : THỬA RUỘNG 3 BỜ CẠNH DỐC MÔNG.*
* TỪ NGÀY A DIII RUỘNG BỎ KHÔNG .*
* CỎ MỌC TÙM LUM KHÔNG AI CUỐC.*
* EM ĐỂ HỌ CÀI CÓ ĐƯỢC KHÔNG ?*

*CHỒNG(C) : THỬA RUỘNG 3 BỜ CẠNH DỐC MÔNG .*
* RUỘNG ÔNG ĐỂ ĐÓ MẶC KỆ ÔNG .*
* CHỚ ĐỂ HỌ CÀI DEO GIỐNG MỚI .*
* ÔNG VỀ HỔNG RUỘNG CHẾT VỚI ÔNG !*

*(v) : ..........CÒN TÍP ĐỄ VÀI BỮA NỬA T NHỚ SẼ POTS LÊN CHO CÁC PÁC NGEN ! HEHEHEH*

----------


## tunght

hoangtuera !!!!!!!!! còn gì hãy sổ ra hết đi. rồi về quê cấm câu luôn...

----------


## traveldatviet

bài hay đấy, nhưng cần post nhiều hơn nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Ricky1990

Dịch nghĩa ngộ nghĩnh từ tên các hãng IT
Oracle: Online Romance And Chatting with Lady Employees (Lả lơi trên mạng và trò chuyện với nhân viên nữ).
Dell: Deplorable Equipment and Lacklusters (Thiết bị lờ đờ).
IBM: Implicitly Boring Machines (Những cỗ máy hoàn toàn chán ngắt).
NIIT: Not Interested in IT (Không hứng thú gì với công nghệ thông tin).>> I'm learning...=))
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Cần anh
Thấy người vợ lúc nào về nhà cũng ngồi ngay vào chiếc máy tính và ít quan tâm đến mình, ông chồng nổi cáu:
"Rốt cuộc, em cần anh hay cần nó?"
Vợ : "Em cần anh nhiều lắm chứ".
Chồng quát: "Cần lúc nào? Có thấy đoái hoài gì đâu?"
Vợ: "Những lúc nó hỏng, em cần anh… sửa nó".
Chồng : ???

And more

----------


## havinanetco

có hay đó nhưng có chút ít hơi củ.va có một cái tội nặng đó là hơi bị hỗn

----------


## kanhtran

Lập trình 'tán gái'
/* Kế hoạch kiếm bạn gái */
#include
#include
# define Cô bé xinh xắn
main ( )
{
đi học;
scanf("100%", &các em);
if (em= = Xinh)
line + +;
while (! phản hồi)
{
printf ("Anh yêu Em");
scanf("100%", &phản hồi);
}
if(phản hồi = = "Lesbian đây")
main( ); /* trở về và lặp lại quá trình */
else(phản hồi = = "Đi shopping nhé anh")
exit(1);
else if(phản hồi = = "Ứ... ừ")
{
người yêu = = Xinh;
tình yêu = = (có trái tim *)malloc(vẻ ngoài quyến rũ(người yêu));
}
đi nhà hàng;
nhà hàng:
{
đồ ăn + +;
cười đùa + +;
trả -> tiền = người yêu -> tiền;
trở lại (trường);
if (thời gian = = 2.30)
đi rạp phim;
rạp phim:
{
xem + +;
if(thời gian nghỉ)
{
nước ngọt + +;
bim bim;
}
}
if(thời gian = = 6.30)
đi công viên;
}
}

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

Hay roái!anh à vạy anh đã post bài nào liên wan đến việc tạo một forum chưa!có gì chỉ giúp em với?

----------


## dong2403

Hỡi toàn thể spammer, chúng ta muốn spam pro, chúng ta phải sáng tạo. Nhưng chúng ta càng spam nhiều, thì các topic càng loãng , vì chúng ta đã spam quá ư vô tội vạ . KHÔNG ! Chúng ta thà hi sinh tất cả chứ nhất định không để các topic nhàm chán , nhất định không để đọc giả ngồi ngáp khi xem các bài viết của chúng ta ! Chúng ta phải đứng lên ! Bất kì spammer nào, dù nam hay nữ, dù giỏi hay đần, không phân biệt mập gầy cao thấp, hễ làm spammer là phải làm mọi cách để lôi kéo người đọc . Ai có
sức: dùng sức. Ai có đầu: dùng đầu. Không có sức, có đầu thì Ctrl C và Ctrl V từ người khác hoặc tài liệu . Ai cũng phải ra sức sáng tạo để nâng cao tầm vóc chúng ta lên 1 tầm cao mới ( cả về lượng và chất )

----------


## seotheanhgroup

*Lập trình là thế …*


Lập trình, công việc … có ai hay ?!
Thấy nó online chat cả ngày
Điều hòa, quạt máy, ôi thích nhỉ?
Thử làm sẽ biết ! nó rất … hay !

Lập trình công việc nhiều đắng cay
Gõ code quanh năm mỏi cả tay.
Nhiều đêm mơ màng trong giấc ngủ
Nhớ lời sếp nhắc … bật dậy ngay
“Dự án ngày mai cần release,
Làm mà không ổn … sẽ biết tay !”

Đêm khuya gõ code … nghĩ quá cay
Lương thì trả chậm … Sếp đâu hay:
Tiền nhà, tiền điện, tiền ăn uống
Tháng này, ôi thế, lại trắng tay

Lập trình công việc lắm đổi thay
Công nghệ đua nhau nổi mỗi ngày
Joomla hôm trước còn trên TOP
Hôm nay Ma-ge đã lên thay !

Lập trình tuy thế có cái … hay
Bạn gái: chán ư? Bỏ được ngay !
Máy tính, anh yêu hơn người đẹp
Cô nào … tâm lý … cũng bó tay !

Lập trình tuy thế cũng … vẫn hay,
Công nghệ luôn luôn nắm trong tay
Bug ư? Chuyện nhỏ, đừng lo lắng
Anh ngồi fix tý là done ngay !

Lập trình tuy ...dở, cũng … rất hay !﻿ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## mewxu

> Tôi Sign In trong một chiều không gió
> Rạo rực trong lòng ký ức rong rêu 
> Icon em sáng trưng với status: 
> "Anh có lên thì BUZZ cho em" 
> Tôi sững sờ, vội vã sign out.
> ***
> Chạm tay lên ngực mình để xoa dịu vết đau 
> Password kia nhiều lần muốn quên lãng 
> Như tình yêu một lần rớt mạng 
> ...


Mình thấy bài này hay nhất, sau này có tâm trạng gì thì lại lôi ra đọc :x

----------


## hocnauan

Chồng: Anh log in (vào phòng) rồi.
Vợ: Anh yêu, ăn một ít khoai tay chiên nhé?
Chồng: Hard disk full. (Ổ cứng đầy rồi).
Vợ: À, anh đã mua cho em cái váy đỏ đó chưa?
Chồng: Bad command or file name (Câu lệnh/tên tệp sai).
Vợ: Ôi, nhưng em đã nói với anh về chuyện này từ sáng cơ mà.
Chồng: Erroneous syntax, abort, retry. (Cú pháp sai: Loại bỏ hay Thử lại?)
Vợ: Trời đất ơi, thôi ngay cái kiểu đó đi. Lương tháng này của anh đâu?
Chồng: File in use, read only, try after some time. (Tập tin đang được sử dụng, chỉ đọc không chỉnh sửa. Vào lại sau một thời gian nữa)
Vợ: Thôi, ít nhất là đưa thẻ rút tiền của anh đây. Em có thể tự đi mua.
Chồng: Sharing violation, access denied. (Vi phạm quyền chia sẻ tập tin. Truy cập bị từ chối).
Vợ: Huhu, tôi đã lầm khi cưới anh.
Chồng: Data type mismatch (kiểu dữ liệu không phù hợp).
Vợ: Anh là đồ vô tích sự.
Chồng: By default. (Mặc định thế rồi).
Vợ: Ai ở trong xe của anh sáng nay?
Chồng: System unstable press ctrl, alt, del to Reboot. (Hệ thống không ổn định. Nhấn Ctrl_Alt_Del để khởi động lại).
Vợ: Nói đi. Anh và cô tiếp viên đó như thế nào?
Chồng: The only user with write permission (Người sử dụng duy nhất có quyền chỉnh sửa).
Vợ: Trời ơi, vậy tôi có ý nghĩa gì trong đời anh chứ?
Chồng: Unknown virus detected. (Virus chưa xác định được phát hiện)
Vợ: Thôi đi. Anh yêu tôi hay yêu cái máy tính hả?
Chồng: Too many parameters. (Quá nhiều tham số).

Vợ: Tôi sẽ về nhà mẹ đẻ tôi.
Chồng: Program performed illegal operation, it will close. (Chương trình thực hiện sai, cần đóng lại).
Vợ: Không, tôi sẽ từ bỏ anh mãi mãi.
Chồng: Close all programs. (Đóng các chương trình lại đi).
Vợ: Nói chuyện với anh thật vô ích.
Chồng: Shut down the computer (Tắt máy tính (của cô) đi).
Vợ: Đừng quá đáng quá. It"s now safe to turn off your computer.

----------


## lehiep108

bài viết hay chớ hễ, có thì úp nữa đi bác

----------


## bebannha

*Thanks*

hahahaaaa.....mình thích truyện của Bill Gates "đóng vali lại và đi ngủ" hahaha

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

ối mấy bác làm rắc rối wa đi ... nhìn hoa cả mắt

----------


## thanhmaximum

Hay đấy!!! Nhất là bài thơ cuối cùng.
Thank!

----------


## yentatoo

hay we'. 1 vote cho bác admin....................

----------


## giangitnguyen

Em ứ lấy chồng công an đâu, 
Pháp luật luôn luôn ở trong đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "giấy tờ đâu?" 

Em ứ lấy chồng phi công đâu, 
Máy bay lượn lượn ở trên đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "toạ độ đâu?"

Em ứ lấy chồng bộ đội đâu, 
Mũ cối luôn luôn đội trên đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "bắn vào đâu?" 

Em ứ lấy chồng IT đâu, 
Máy tính luôn luôn ở trong đầu, 
Đêm về hai đứa đang yên giấc, 
Giật mình anh hỏi: "Ổ MỀM đâu !!!!?"

----------


## tungover

*Trả lời: Tuyển tập: Cười với IT*

toàn các bác cao thủ trong làng văn thơ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## loveUnature

*Trả lời: Tuyển tập: Cười với IT*

Một lập trình viên đang chúi mũi vào chiếc máy tính thì từ trong góc nhà, một con cóc nhảy ra, leo lên bàn, nhìn chằm chằm vào anh ta rồi cất tiếng khẩn khoản.

- Tôi là một công chúa xinh đẹp bị phù phép. Hãy hôn tôi đi và tôi sẽ trở lại hình dạng cũ.

Chàng lập trình viên cúi xuống tóm lấy con cóc, bỏ vào túi áo rồi lại tiếp tục hý hoáy gõ máy tính.

Con cóc một lần nữa cất tiếng nài nỉ:

Nếu anh hôn tôi và biến tôi thành một công chúa xinh đẹp như cũ, tôi sẽ ở lại với anh một tuần.

Chàng lập trình viên nhấc cóc ra khỏi túi, ngắm nghía một lúc, mỉm cười rồi lại nhét nó vào túi.

Lần thứ ba, cóc khóc lóc van lơn:

- Hãy hôn tôi để trả lại hình dạng nàng công chúa xinh đẹp cho tôi, tôi sẽ ở lại bên anh và làm bất cứ thứ gì anh muốn!

Anh chàng lập trình viên một lần nữa nhấc cóc ra khỏi túi, mỉm cười với nó rồi lại đưa nó về vị trí cũ.

Cóc rên rỉ:

- Anh làm sao vậy? Tại sao anh không hôn tôi? Chẳng lẽ anh không tin tôi sao?

Anh chàng lập trình viên đáp:

- Nghe này! Tôi là một lập trình viên và tôi không có thời gian cho phụ nữ. Thế nhưng, thật thú vị khi có một con cóc biết nói để giải khuây!

----------

